# 10ml Sus 10 ml Deca how to take



## Daveylang73 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi guys please don't mock as I'm a newbie to all this. I've got 10ml of sus and 10 ml of deca and I've been advised to take 1ml of sus and 2ml of deca one week then next week 2ml of sus and 1ml of deca and continue swapping. Is this OK?

I'm 42 yr old and weigh around 12 stone and I've been been training on and off for around 15 year. I'm only down to 12 stone as I lost a lot of weight due to a close family member dying.

Any advice is appreciated

Cheers...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Daveylang73 said:


> Hi guys please don't mock as I'm a newbie to all this. I've got 10ml of sus and 10 ml of deca and I've been advised to take 1ml of sus and 2ml of deca one week then next week 2ml of sus and 1ml of deca and continue swapping. Is this OK?
> 
> I'm 42 yr old and weigh around 12 stone and I've been been training on and off for around 15 year. I'm only down to 12 stone as I lost a lot of weight due to a close family member dying.
> 
> ...


 I would do a bit more research before starting pal

I wouldn't jab it like that either, not that you can't it's just that 1ml of each every Monday will be enough for you if it's ur first cycle (the sust on its own would be enough)

look into

ai's- stops you getting a set of tits, and will keep ur estrogen in check

pct- helps you recover at the end of the cycle

hcg- its not a must but will stop ur boll0cks looking like they belong to a hamster, and also helps with recovery


----------



## Daveylang73 (Apr 27, 2016)

Ok thanks for the reply. Would it be OK to do 1ml sus on say Sunday and 1ml of deca say Thursday or better to do both on same day. I'm getting pct sorted as we speak

Cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Daveylang73 said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. Would it be OK to do 1ml sus on say Sunday and 1ml of deca say Thursday or better to do both on same day. I'm getting pct sorted as we speak
> 
> Cheers


 Makes no difference so just jab it all in 1 go once a week for ease. You'd be better off getting another vial of each and running 2 ml test for 10 weeks and 2ml of deca for 8 weeks. If Youv only got 10ml of each it's not going to go very far. If not I'd do 2ml deca week 1 and 2 then 1ml per week till week 8 with 1ml test per week for 10 weeks. You wanna run test 2 weeks longer than deca as the decanoate ester is much longer and you want them to clear your system around the same time to make pct more effective. For pct I'd blast a vial of hcg then nolva and clomid for 4 weeks. But you can do without, I don't use pct meds ever and recover just fine. Your age may be a factor though as the older you are the harder it is to recover your natural testosterone levels. Up to you mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Daveylang73 said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. Would it be OK to do 1ml sus on say Sunday and 1ml of deca say Thursday or better to do both on same day. I'm getting pct sorted as we speak
> 
> Cheers


 Bang in half a ml of each on a Monday and Thursday if you want to jab twice a week

dont forget to alcohol wipe to clean the top of the vials before you draw, you can draw with the same pin from both vials but change it to jab

id do what teckers said as well and grab another vile of each, even if you are doing 1ml a week that's only 10 weeks


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

This is all wrong... If you have JUST those 10+10ml.... Go for 1ml of each for 10 weeks.... And IMO it's not even long enough.

Btw, do A LOT more research


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just realized tekkers is back !


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

biglad90 said:


> Just realized tekkers is back !


 I saw this also, I hear he is a legend..........


----------



## Daveylang73 (Apr 27, 2016)

Plate said:


> Bang in half a ml of each on a Monday and Thursday if you want to jab twice a week
> 
> dont forget to alcohol wipe to clean the top of the vials before you draw, you can draw with the same pin from both vials but change it to jab
> 
> id do what teckers said as well and grab another vile of each, even if you are doing 1ml a week that's only 10 weeks


 So it's ok to mix the sust and deca?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Daveylang73 said:


> So it's ok to mix the sust and deca?


 Yes mate


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> This is all wrong... If you have JUST those 10+10ml.... Go for 1ml of each for 10 weeks.... And IMO it's not even long enough.
> 
> Btw, do A LOT more research


 Op if you just run ten weeks you will be looking to extend it further nearer the time. I'm slow to get going on test and the it's latter half that really pays off so at least have the vials in your possession.

I am a big fan of HGC on cycle. But I should add I'm not experienced liked the other guys so my post is more my feed back of my experience.


----------



## Daveylang73 (Apr 27, 2016)

How does this sound? 1ml of sust mixed with one 1ml of deca once a week for 10 weeks but stop the deca after week 8?

Still deciding what will be best for pct?

Cheers


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Daveylang73 said:


> How does this sound? 1ml of sust mixed with one 1ml of deca once a week for 10 weeks but stop the deca after week 8?
> 
> Still deciding what will be best for pct?
> 
> Cheers


 get another bottle of sust atleast


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Daveylang73 said:


> How does this sound? 1ml of sust mixed with one 1ml of deca once a week for 10 weeks but stop the deca after week 8?
> 
> Still deciding what will be best for pct?
> 
> Cheers


 If you can get another vial of sust then run the decca for the 10 weeks and the sust for 12-14 weeks, the back end of the cycle is the best from my experience mate

if you can't then that will be fine yeh

clomid 50/50/50/50

nolva 20/20/20/20

hcg if you want to add that in too

make sure you have an ai on hand too aromasin or arimidex


----------



## Daveylang73 (Apr 27, 2016)

Plate said:


> If you can get another vial of sust then run the decca for the 10 weeks and the sust for 12-14 weeks, the back end of the cycle is the best from my experience mate
> 
> if you can't then that will be fine yeh
> 
> ...


 How does this sound? 1ml of sust mixed with one 1ml of deca once a week for 10 weeks but stop the deca after week 8?

Still deciding what will be best for pct?

Cheers



Plate said:


> If you can get another vial of sust then run the decca for the 10 weeks and the sust for 12-14 weeks, the back end of the cycle is the best from my experience mate
> 
> if you can't then that will be fine yeh
> 
> ...


 If I can't get my hands on pct what should I do mate?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Daveylang73 said:


> How does this sound? 1ml of sust mixed with one 1ml of deca once a week for 10 weeks but stop the deca after week 8?
> 
> Still deciding what will be best for pct?
> 
> ...


 you can try recover without, will take a lot longer and you will loose most of what you have gained most probably


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Daveylang73 said:


> How does this sound? 1ml of sust mixed with one 1ml of deca once a week for 10 weeks but stop the deca after week 8?
> 
> Still deciding what will be best for pct?
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't take the drugs without pct, seems silly making gains to lose them at the expense of a bit of planning and sourcing some pct meds.


----------

